# Buying Cordless Drill



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Hello my fellow tradesman.

Today, I'm in the market for buying a new cordless drill. What should I consider when buying? With boxing day around the corner, I think it may be a good idea.

I have a corded drill but I need something for portability.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Really depends on what you use it for and how much you are willing to spend.

I have a pretty basic 12 volt drill for about $40.00 usd.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Right now I have 2 Job Mate drills: one 12v and the other 14.4v, but the batteries on both are crap because they were used when I got them. I'm not sure if it's worth buying new batteries or just a decent new cordless drill, since I'm due for one (I've never had one). 

I will be using the drill for basic home projects, really bare minimum.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Again it will depend on your budget. Try to get one with L ion battery.

BG


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

As basementgeek says, it depends on your budget and intended use. 
Keep in mind that you can always use a big drill for little jobs, but little drills seldom work for big jobs.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

kendallt, did you bring that up because you're suggesting I buy more of a drill than I think I'll need?
My budget is about 100$.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you just want one for general usage, then you will find something like the following very useful.. It is cheap, it has Lithium-Ion battery and it is very handy. I like mine so much, I very seldom get out the big one.

Black and Decker 3-Position Rechargeable Screwdriver, LI2000 - Walmart.com


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Sobeit, I'm looking for something a little more rugged. That thing looks like it wouldn't hold up when I need to do some heavier work.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

this is a very nice drill we use at work and i have one at home. Makita 18-Volt LXT Lithium-Ion 1/2 in. Cordless Driver-Drill (Tool Only)-LXFD01Z - The Home Depot

just relised don't come with battery.

EDIT: this ones a kit Makita - Cordless - Drills - Power Tools - The Home Depot


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

For home use you might consider chuckless.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Solidify said:


> Sobeit, I'm looking for something a little more rugged. That thing looks like it wouldn't hold up when I need to do some heavier work.


 that is why I said if you were needing one for general usage. It is a lot more rugged than it looks. I have two of them. One for work and one for around the house. 

anyway I would suggest you go to your nears lowes, home depot or whatever similar retail store is in your area and take a look at the drills. I would suggest getting one with a Lithium-Ion battery because it will hold a charge longer and it will not weaken as the power drains.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Corday said:


> For home use you might consider chuckless.


Do you mean keyless chuck?? Most drills today are keyless.....I still have a few older drills that require a key. 

Dewalt is not too bad.....I have a few of those. My newest 18V is ~10 yrs old......:laugh:. Batteries are worth more than the drill.......:nonono:. 

This one has 2 batteries....DEWALT 20-Volt Max Lithium-Ion Cordless Drill/Driver Kit-DCD771C2 - The Home Depot ...and is also a 'driver' with a clutch mechanism. Many people learn the hard way that the clutch is a much needed feature.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have an older version of this comes with 2 batteries Ryobi 18-Volt ONE+ 1/2 in. Cordless Lithium-Ion Drill Kit with 2 Batteries-P817 - The Home Depot


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That one looks OK, Joe......:thumb:. Reconditioned but still has a full warranty. 

The one sobeit cited isn't bad.....but it's a driver and not much good for drilling holes even with the hex drive drill bits. I have a very similar model....but it's at least 25yrs old.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

everyone will have their own preferance on brand i like makita. you should go and look at some and then see if you can find good reviews on the ones your interested in.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

For an extra $20 you can get the driver Ryobi 18-Volt ONE+ Lithium-Ion Drill/Driver and Impact Driver Kit (2-Tool)-P882 - The Home Depot


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

As SABL has said, the batteries are usually more than the drill. This is one reason I have about eight DeWalt drills -- when a set of batteries gets old it's as cheap to buy a new drill as two new batteries. In fact, you can usually get "last year's" model at Lowes or Home Depot for $99.

Sometimes I wonder why I use cordless drills when corded drills are lighter, less bulky, cheaper and have more torque but it really is handy to have several cordless drills with bits chucked up and no cords to get in the way. I guess I've gotten used to the bulk from doing so much maintenance as I really don't even notice anymore.

And when you get used to the clutch settings you will find them very useful. I even use the drill to put on plastic outlet faceplates, which are very easy to crack, even with a hand-held screwdriver. You can set the clutch setting to a low number and put on two dozen faceplates in just a couple of minutes. After a few month's of use you will get a feeling for the clutch settings for each fastener and wood type and set them almost without thinking.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Ok good info guys.

I like this one that sabl linked: DEWALT 20-Volt Max Lithium-Ion Cordless Drill/Driver Kit-DCD771C2 - The Home Depot

The problem is its 129$ at home depot canada and its not even in stock -_-
I like DeWalt, ive never had any Dewalt tools but everyone tells me they are a very good make.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just to clarify, there is a difference between a chuckless drill and a keyless chuck. How to Use a Drill Without a Chuck | eHow


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Now I'm confused.......the eHow makes no sense whatsoever. The picture and poorly written description is for a keyless chuck.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

No need to worry. You and I never needed the key anyway as long as we had a good pair of work gloves and a strong grip. :devil:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Here is the one I have, I don't need a big drill, if I do I have 4 electric ones, 2 of which are hammer drills:

12 Volt 3/8 in. Lithium-Ion Cordless Variable Speed Drill/Driver

BG


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

The only thing that comes to mind that could be called a "chuckless" drill would be a fixed-1/4" impact driver (though it still actually has a chuck, it's just colleted vs. jawed).


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Think key less chuck. They do seem to work well.

BG


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

I would say a cordless drill is the most used hand tool around the house, so getting a good one is important.

Go Li Ion, no matter what. Far superior in battery life, little discharge when idle, much lighter than anything else, and excellent service life. Only downside is they just stop when they're discharged. No real warning shots, or slowing down.

At work we all use 20V Li Ion DeWalts. Durable, great run time, and powerful. The Jacobs keyless chuck on the DW's seems to be a little weak. If you don't really crank it down, your bits(even hex shank) can slip/strip. Doesn't seem like much of a big deal until you realize how often your picking your tips up off the floor, because they fell out. These drills are mainly used for driving short screws, and an occasional hole saw, through metal studs. 

For around the house I have a lot of Rigid, DeWalt, and Ryobi tools.

My favorite drill is my Rigid18V Li Ion. IMO, as powerful as the 20V DeWalt, with better balance, better lighting(less shadow at tip area), better chuck, and adequate battery life w/ level indicator. I've beat this thing up almost every weekend for the past two+ years, and it hasn't smoked yet. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-18-Volt-Cordless-Compact-Drill-Kit-R86008P/205395365

I also have a Ryobi 18V Li Ion compact with the Li Ion+ batteries. This particular model is very close to the quality of the DW, and Rigid. I keep it as a backup, so can't attest to the durability. It feels solid, and has adequate power. It's performed when I have used it. It's a bit over your budget, but you get batteries with a little bit more capacity, IIRC.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-One-18-Volt-LITHIUM-Compact-Drill-Driver-Kit-P818/203466926

IMO, Ryobi has two things really going for them when it comes to the DIY market.

1)Replacement batteries are less expensive than most other brands, without any real performance difference. Last spring I bought a 2 pack of their 4AH(big) batteries for $99. That's about 1/2 the cost of other brands. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-18...PIPHorizontal1_rr-_-203466922-_-204321540-_-N

Just one of these batteries will run my string trimmer long enough to trim/edge around my front and back lawns. That impress' me.

2) The 50 in One+ system is pretty cool. Being able to use a single type of battery in so many different tools is really convenient. Many of the tools can be bought without batteries, which keeps their "a la carte" prices very reasonable. I have a drill, impact driver, cordless circ saw, string trimmer, flashlight, and handheld vacuum. The circ saw is about dead(bearings are screaming), but it was worth the money not having to drag around my heavy Makita worm drive, and cord, to cut simple framing during my remodel. I'll probably go for the Ryobi saw again.

For light/medium duty DIY, the better(green) Ryobi stuff is a great value. Their blue tools seem to be for light duty only, and some are flat out junk.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

ok thanks vegas, ill keep the ryobi line in mind


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

For the use that I plan for my new drill, is it recommended to buy a single new cordless drill or a kit that includes a cordless drill and an impact driver? (or are there drills that both driving/drilling)


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Impact drivers are personal preference. Some guys can't live without them. I bought my Rigid as a kit, and never use the impact. It's still brand new. LOL Impacts are good for driving long screws through thick material, or cement board. A good drill can typically perform the same tasks if set to "low gear". 

As important as a good drill is, I'd put more towards it for better quality, than sacrifice to have the kit. My 2¢.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I just have drills. My impacts are air. The drill should handle, as impact the smaller stuff.

See if you can find a drill, if you want, a drill that has two ranges. Mine I showed you, has
a 0-350 RPM and 0-1200 RPM settings.

BG


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I use the impact more then a drill. Lot faster putting in screws then a drill. Used it for hanging drywall. Use it for everything as a nut driver. And can use it as a drill if want too.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

How much drywall does the normal home owner put up? Probably not much.

Buy a drill.

BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It depends on what you do the most drill holes or drive screws/bolts of any kind.

> Cordless Drill/Driver vs Impact Driver: Which Do You Need? - Popular Mechanics


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Impact drivers are becoming the "in thing" tool for woodworking it seems. They can be handy and if you can find a drill & driver combo set for a reasonable price then go for it. However, I think that you will find a clutched, variable-speed drill more versatile than an impact driver alone.

Impact drivers are great for things like driving lag bolts and deck screws. However, I've build quite a few decks with just a drill. Sometimes you need a hammer drill too but it's a specialty item and their price precludes the purchase of one by a homeowner "just in case." If you envision drilling more than a half-dozen holes in concrete a year I'd get a hammer drill, any less than this you can just do it with a regular drill or a hand-held star drill.

Look around for sales too. Dad picked up a "broken" 1/2" Milwaukee hammer drill at a sale a few years ago for a couple of bucks. I un-jammed the hammer mechanism and put on a new cord and now have a nice extra hammer drill for when I need it.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> How much drywall does the normal home owner put up? Probably not much.
> 
> Buy a drill.
> 
> BG


was an example what I use it for. Lots of uses for impact driver.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Then main reason I want to buy the kit is because when I need to countersink holes and then replace the bit on the same drill to drive the screw each time, it gets annoying. I see guys that have on drill to make the hole and one driver to put the screw in the hole; they work so fast.



> They can be handy and if you can find a drill & driver combo set for a reasonable price then go for it.


What's a reasonable price for a combo set that includes both a cordless drill and an impact driver?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

This is a pretty good deal ($175 US). Unfortunately, I don't see the same price on the Canadian Amazon. In fact, it's $100 more.

DEWALT DCK211S2 12-Volt Max Drill/Driver / Impact Driver Combo Kit - Power Tool Combo Packs - Amazon.com


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Note that the 12V Lithium Ion drills have their place -- they are small and light and fun to use. However, for more serious use I'd get the 20V model. If I could only afford to buy one drill, I'd go for the 20V. If I already had a couple of high-torque, corded or cordless 1/2" and 3/8" drills then I'd probably get the 12 V as it's handy.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

My advice would be to go to your local home improvement store and handle some of the display options. Better yet, try them if they will let you. Each brand is slightly different in weight, shape, balance and control types/positions so you may find that you like one over another.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

OK, I'll do that. I think I'll be ok now that I know the difference uses for each drill. Thanks everyone. I'll be sure to post when I make my purchase.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Impact driver would be a nice to own item, but most home owners don't need one.
I own several tools that fall into this category like 3 or 4 spokeshaves, pilot bearing puller, etc.

I would hope that you would have your work laid out so you drill all your counter sink
holes first then drive the screws.

You could use something a DeWalt Drill and Drive set, I have one, it drills the pilot hole and counter sinks hole with one bit, turn it over to drive the screw:

DEWALT Drill Drive Set (8-Piece)-DW2730 - The Home Depot

Bottom line, it is your money.

BG


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

I use the drill and drive sets also, that way I only have one tool to carry around. Makes a difference when you're installing something like kitchen cabinets by yourself.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

VS get those 5 posts to the first milestone.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Makita.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Vegassparky said:


> I use the drill and drive sets also, that way I only have one tool to carry around. Makes a difference when you're installing something like kitchen cabinets by yourself.


 I'm the opposite, I install a ton of cabinets and it's easier/faster for me to have two, sometimes three drills with me. One for pilot drills with countersink, one for driving, occasionally when I have a lot of waterlines to route I have a third with a hole saw. 
one requirement I have is that they all my cordless tools use the same batteries, fewer headaches when you can have two or more batteries charging or ready


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I saw a 12v kit from dewalt at the store that includes an impact driver and cordless drill (2 pirces) for 129$. how do i know if 12v will be sufficient for a homeowver like myself? and is that a good price?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Occasionally I need more torque for heavy duty work but for 95% of the jobs I do a 12 V works just fine.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

For what it's worth, I also have this drill, which is fairly new: Mastercraft Maximum Heavy-Duty Corded Hammer Drill Kit, 1/2-in | Canadian Tire

With that said, is it still recommended to opt for an 18 or 20v kit or would a 12v kit be enough, since I would save money too. My point in bringing this up is that before realizing that I have a hammer drill also, I was worried that buying a 12v cordless drill set would leave me with wanting a more powerful drill for some jobs, but now that I remembered I have this drill, the 12v drill doesn't seem that bad since I can use the corded hammer drill where the 12v won't hold up.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

:idea: Solidify: If you don't already know how, learn to sharpen drill bits on a grinding wheel. Makes work easier and saves money. Eyesight must be good.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I've never felt the need to do that. My bits perform fine.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Solidify said:


> Then main reason I want to buy the kit is because when I need to countersink holes and then replace the bit on the same drill to drive the screw each time, it gets annoying. I see guys that have on drill to make the hole and one driver to put the screw in the hole; they work so fast.


I've always worked having two available (at a minimum). Even running a 12v I rarely had problems with lack of driving power. Used both the DeWalt 12v drills & the Makita 14.4v. That included new construction, remodeling, building & installing cabinets, etc. It's a major time-saver.

One thing to note about impact drivers is that you can easily beat the crap out of your driver bits. They're finally starting to mass-produce driver bits designed for impact driving now though.

There have been cases I would've found an impact driver handy, but lack of one never kept me from completing something with a standard cordless drill.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know if I would have bought one at full price but I've got a Drill Doctor that was picked up at a sale for next to nothing because the guy couldn't figure out how to use it. It's not really worth the effort for small, inexpensive bits but for anything 1/4" or larger you can save considerable money by re-sharpening.

As mentioned above, if you just have a grinding wheel (a must-have really for any DIY homeowner) you also can re-sharpen bits. There are several good YouTube videos on the topic.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the tip MPR, i'll look into those youtube videos, although i dont see how this ties into my decision to buy a single cordless drill or a kit that includes also an impact driver.

Can anyone tell me whether or not the bits that came included with the above linked mastercraft hammer drill will last when used with an impact wrench (since those are the bits i use)?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The point I think is all bits will get worn eventually some faster than others, some due to a mishap, it happens to us all when using them.


----------

